
The JuliaConnectoR: a functionally oriented interface for integrating Julia in R [pdf] - ChrisRackauckas
https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/2005/2005.06334.pdf
======
ChrisRackauckas
I found the example of training a neural ODE in R using the Julia tools quite
cool and wanted to share it!

